

How we raised $250,000 of angel finance in four days - shogunmike
http://michaelhallsmoore.com/blog/How-We-Raised-250000-Of-Startup-Funding-In-Four-Days

======
jpadkins
Probably a better title would be "How we raised $250k of angel finance in
twenty years"

The point is they received funding from friends and established contacts. My
guess is it would have been much longer than four days if they didn't have
these relationships.

~~~
shogunmike
True - we did raise from established contacts. However, we only met them
through a lot of hard networking and continual evenings spent discussing
ideas, helping others with theirs etc.

I hoped that the point of the article would be that once those relationships
have been made, the funding itself can be (but isn't always) straightforward.

It would be interesting to hear others' stories on this point, if you want to
share them?

------
kondro
So the point here in this 1000+ word article is that it's not what you know,
but who you know?

A good point to understand about life if you haven't gotten it yet.

